# Any Dutch people here



## lumen11 (Feb 5, 2003)

I'm new to the game and I was hoping there would be some dutch people here that could help me find others to play the game with.

Me, my brother and a friend want to play and we look for others in and around Amsterdam.


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 5, 2003)

Hi and welcome to the boards.

Yes there are other Dutch people around (including me).

IIRC, at the American Book Centre, you can put a piece of paper up. You can also go to _the Gamekeeper_ (Hartenstraat) and ask around.

And who knows, maybe another of the Dutch posters around here is looking for new players.


----------



## Timothy (Feb 5, 2003)

Hey, More Dutchies!

A friend of mine wants dome gaming buddies, but that's near Rotterdam (between Rotterdam and Zoetermeer) so no use for you.


----------



## lumen11 (Feb 5, 2003)

*-*

Ah yes, that's a little too far away.
We plan to go to those stores on saturday so...


----------



## Joker (Feb 6, 2003)

I live in Amsterdam and I'm looking to Dm a game on some Saturday nights.  Unfortunately, this is my last year of school so I have to devote all my time to that until June when I graduate.  But you probably don't wanna wait that long .


----------



## krunchyfrogg (Feb 6, 2003)

Yes, I am Dutch, isn't that _vieerd_???

j/k

I'm have about 1/8 dutch heritage.  I don't speak it, and I've never been to the Netherlands, though.

100% American.


----------



## lumen11 (Feb 7, 2003)

*-*

hmmm....well....yes..

Anyway, Joker, that's a bit late yes. Shame, though saturday nights would have been a bit difficult as I can't stay very late then.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Feb 12, 2003)

Hey, is anyone going to the Fantasy Fair in Kasteelpark de Haar in April?


----------

